# Anacharis madness!



## Andreacarolina87 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello,

My Anacharis are growing like crazy. However, they do loose some leaves and I see them on my eco complete gravel. It's a mission to remove them from the gravel surface with a net/hand. Do I really have to worry about the leaves shredding (waste). Would this waste turn into ammonia faster than actual food for the plants I have? 

I also would like to know if you are able to see a picture of my tank that I have attached. I'm new in this forum and want to make sure I get the hand of it.


Thank you!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice Betta.

Get a Netrite snail. It'll eat decaying plant matter. Or some shrimpies.


----------



## Andreacarolina87 (Feb 15, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Nice Betta.
> 
> Get a Netrite snail. It'll eat decaying plant matter. Or some shrimpies.



Thank you! My red half moon got bitten by a litte crayfish I added a couple of day ago. I read they are scavenger. I do have a shrimp on the left side. I might get some nerite snails. 

I also think I have the light on for too long and have started to see some brown spots on my divider, Amazon shord and Anacharis.


----------



## Ghost12 (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remove leaves when they fall off, so sorry, I can't answer your question. I do have a question though, where did you get your divider?? The one I'm using is starting to tear up my fishies fins so I need a new one. :'(


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nerite snails are picky eaters and only eat algae; they don't even eat algae wafers and will skate right over vegetables without taking a bite. Many unexplained Nerite deaths can be attributed to starvation.


----------



## Andreacarolina87 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ghost12 said:


> I just remove leaves when they fall off, so sorry, I can't answer your question. I do have a question though, where did you get your divider?? The one I'm using is starting to tear up my fishies fins so I need a new one. :'(



I have Anacharis and they shred small leaves that hide around my tank and many times I can't spot them all. I do pick up the ones I notice.

I got my divider at Pet Supermarket.

Good luck!


----------



## Andreacarolina87 (Feb 15, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nerite snails are picky eaters and only eat algae; they don't even eat algae wafers and will skate right over vegetables without taking a bite. Many unexplained Nerite deaths can be attributed to starvation.



I heard nerite snails lay eggs around the tank that aren't so pleasant to remove specially on wood. That's why I just ended up getting shrimps. I did a couple of caves with the wood and gravel so they can hide.


----------



## Davo (Feb 21, 2016)

That tank looks great, I love the plants.

What lights (wattage) and lighting duration are you using?

Im trying to grow some anarchis in my 2.5 gallon tank. I currently have a 13 watt CFL over it.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ah, you should try a gravel vaccuum to suck up the fallen leaves. Makes it so easy.


----------

